# 2010 CC Sport RSM - Mega Geil!



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*VW 2010 CC Sport DSG RSM build thread. LINKS, DIY, VAG-COM mods and OEM Part Numbers*

Volkswagen 2010 CC Sport DSG RSM build thread. LINKS, DIY, VAG-COM mods and OEM Part Numbers

New | Neu










Tint 35/50 | Fenstertönung










OEM Steering Wheel | Lenkrad










Multi Function Steering Wheel Leather with Tiptronic - Black / Art Grey | MFSW Lenkrad










MFA Premium Instrument Cluster | Kombiinstrument mit MFA Premium










RNS-510










Phone | Handy










Euro Cup Holder | Becherhalter










Driver and Passenger Seat - Chrome Adjustment Switches










Drivers Side Door - Chrome Mirror Switch - Chrome Tip Window Switches - Aluminum Trim Rings | Schalter - Zierring










Euro Light Switch | Mehrfachschalter










6000K HID










6000K LED Interior / Puddle Lights










Rear Fog Lights | Nebelschlussleuchte










Rear Video Camera RVC | Rückfahrkamera RFK










Mein Auto




























*Press*
*Revo Technik February Flashing Days at Eurocode Tuning* - *eurotuner magazine* - February 10, 2012










*Interior*
Multi Function Steering Wheel Leather with Tiptronic - *Black*/Art Grey 5K0 419 091 T ASZ - 5K0 880 201 K 81U - *DIY*
Illuminated Vents - *3AB 197 702A MAI* - *3AB 197 701A MAI* - *3AB 197 728A MAI* - *DIY*
Euro Front Cup Holder - *3C0 858 329 E UBN* - *DIY*
Euro Light Switch - *3C8 941 431 A XSH* - *DIY*
Mirror Adjustment Knob - *Black/Chrome - 5K1 959 565 XSH*
Window Switch Set - *Black/Chrome - 5K4 959 857 XSH - 5K0 959 855 XSH*
Front / Rear Door Upper / Lower Trim Rings - *Aluminum - 3C8 867 068 3Q7 - 3C8 867 067 3Q7 - 3C8 867 068 A3Q 7 - 3C8 867 067 A3Q 7*
Seat Adjustment Switches - *Black/Chrome*
6000K LED interior lights

*Electronics*
MFA Premium Instrument Cluster - *3C8 920 880 H - video*
RNS-510 - SW4366 - 9m Maps - Sirius Travel Link / Voice Command / Video in Motion - *3C8 035 684 F* - *DIY*
Reverse Video Camera (RVC) - *5K0 827 469 AQ* - *DIY*
9W7 Bluetooth Module - *7P6 035 730 C* - *DIY*
Custom RNS-510 wire harness - *voice command* / *left bluetooth audio channel*

*VCDS Mods*
*Disable DRL*
*Remote Windows*
*DSG Paddle Enable*
*Rear Fog Lights*
*Emergency Braking Flash* - *day video* - *night video*

*Exterior*
Stainless Steel Exhaust Tips - *3C0 071 910 U*
Euro Clear Turns - *3C8 953 041*
6000K HID Conversion - *USP Motoring HID Upgrade*
6000K LED Puddle Lights - *DIY*
6000K LED License Plate Lights

*Suspension*
*DriverGear Sport Springs* - *3C0 071 679* - *DIY*
Understanding suspension geometry for street and track - *thread*

*Rims and Tires*
Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 ET47 - The inspiration came from *here*
Pirelli PZero 235/35ZR19

*Credits*
Everyone in the VW / Audi community and specifically those who I have linked. *Thank you!*
Jeder in der VW / Audi Gemeinschaft! *Vielen Dank!*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

nice! they tinted it from the dealer!?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

nice. Another CC owner in LA.

Since you're in Los Angeles, is the dealership having 2010 clearance? If you don't mind, can you tell me how much you haggled down on the price? I'm looking forward to get a CC soon.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

welcome and congrats on your new CC. looks great.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice pictures of the new CC and LAX. :thumbup:


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice build :thumbup:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very Nice! 

So what functions did you gain with the 9WZ module? I'm guessing it does not work with the RCD-310? Can you do SMS and A2DP? Did you have to do any additional wiring?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the answers :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Love the chrome mirror/window switches...I added those to my MK5 GTI before (standard on my MK6) 

The driver's side looks easy (pop the panel up) 

How hard were the other doors though?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

romney said:


> The driver's side is somewhat annoying; Numerous clips and connections. The other doors are extremely easy since its a single switch assembly.
> Just make sure you have a good hold on the wiring harness when removing . It has a tendency to disappear into the door :banghead:
> 
> Viel Spaß!


So did you just use a plastic trim tool & pop the panel (holding the switch) up?

I'm assuming you DIDN'T remove the door panel


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good info!

thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good info!
> 
> thanks man :thumbup:


Its the first step in removing door panels. It's in the FAQ, but I don't think I fixed link yet. 

http://db.tt/q1CMjoK

http://db.tt/5sJE45z


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Its the first step in removing door panels. It's in the FAQ, but I don't think I fixed link yet.
> 
> http://db.tt/q1CMjoK
> 
> ...



Good info...thanks!

So just to make sure....for ALL of the doors....just pry up with a plastic trim tool on the front piece of the switch panel, right?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

I'm glad my PDFs are still circulating and are helpful to CC owners. :thumbup:

The car looks great!


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've read the OP thru as well as I can so sorry if I'm missing it ... but where would I be able to purchase the MFSW with paddle shifters for a 2012 CC? The Golf wheel looks exactly the same (as far as the phone and stereo controls) but with the addition of paddles. Where can this wheel be purchased?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

L.A. CC thread ftw :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

Lower it.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

it would be sweet if you get Gear Number Indicator for D & S programmed. I'd be interested in that :laugh:


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, your build thread is great. Got alot of answers to questions I had on mods. Also thanks to everyone else who posted additional info. Great looking car by the way!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Epence said:


> it would be sweet if you get Gear Number Indicator for D & S programmed. I'd be interested in that :laugh:




Sorry for my ignorance. But what exactly is this mod?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

damn...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Epence said:


> it would be sweet if you get Gear Number Indicator for D & S programmed. I'd be interested in that :laugh:


I'd also like to know if this is possible. Perhaps a VCDS setting?


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for a nice thread 
got part numbers from here I was searching for ages to find


----------



## idjhl4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Your CC is great!
That DG springs make your CC too stiff for LA downtown driving?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

I really like the ride of the DG springs. As for the streets in LA, you have to drive like your in a mine field. 19's and potholes are not a good mix.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

getting my Vogtland coilovers installed soon . I'm gonna have fun with them in the streets of L.A. :laugh: with my oem 17s though 

Rims are the last thing on my mind. I'm into rims with lips, like BBS LM style


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## idjhl4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you put the suspension limiter when you installed the DG springs?


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

idjhl4 said:


> Did you put the suspension limiter when you installed the DG springs?


 this isn't necessary, I didnt do it and its been over 20k miles


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome writeup :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

